# National Black Dog Day



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy National Black Dog Day to you!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Wonderful photos. A lot of love between them there.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My black dogs say Happy Black Dog Day too!


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

I’m a day late, but here’s our Newfie puppy, Ben!


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

My boys David (Golden) and JP (Golden/Lab)


----------

